

Kevin Hale, Derek Sivers, Mike McDerment et al @ Less Conference - auston
http://lessconf.lesseverything.com/

======
aditya
I'm confused. Everyone's saying the list of speakers looks great, what do you
expect to learn from speakers that you already haven't read on the web?

Most conferences are only good as networking opportunities, if that.

~~~
joshuastreet
You're right, next time I want a vacation I'll just do a google image
search...or to grow my business network, I'll add myspace friends. It's all in
what you see. To me it looks like a conference that has all the important
stuff without the annoying expo and corporate sponsors. I'm sold.

------
omouse
So a bunch of website and web app developers are the speakers? Doesn't anyone
else get the feeling that everyone is narrow-minded when it comes to the
software industry?

~~~
catch23
seems like they've done more than just run a website... I'm sure Derek Sivers
& Kevin Hale had to do more than just apache configuration files to get their
companies up and running.

------
rbazinet
The list of speakers looks great, I signed up and can't wait for the event.

------
fnid
I wish there was less spam on Hacker News.

------
timchilcott
I can't wait to be at this, amazing speakers and free books and massages!

------
edw519
At 800 x 600, you can't read the event date. So I changed resolution to read
the date, but now I can't find the time.

This sounds like a worthwhile event, and I imagine the speakers don't make
their customers jump through hoops like this website makes you do.

Honestly, shouldn't pros have a better website?

~~~
dchest
800x600? Get a new computer and you'll be able to read a lot of websites!

~~~
edw519
The computer is new. The eyes are old.

Please understand this...

I will use what _I_ want, not what the poorly build site forces me to do.

There are 100 million other baby boomers who have increasing difficulty with
higher resolutions. Do you want them coming to your site or not?

~~~
oneplusone
Buy a monitor with a lower DPI so everything looks bigger. The opportunity
cost is too great to support 800x600 at this point.

~~~
edw519
The opportunity cost for whom?

I got a 22" monitor. I went to the eye doctor and got special glasses for
working. I use 800 x 600 all the time. For all my work and all my web surfing.
Almost all sites work just fine.

I spend $5,000 per year on-line. I'm probably not alone. If your site doesn't
work for me, I leave (and take my money and eyeballs, too.)

Like I said before, there are 100 million others in the same boat. Not to
mention the increasing use of netbooks and mobile devices.

I used to get upset when people here at hn told me how I, as the customer, had
to change to suit the vendor, which goes against everything I've ever learned
in business. Not any more. Now I just shake my head at the lessons lost.

~~~
oneplusone
If I can increase the conversion rate, or even the amount people are willing
to spend, by increasing the resolution and that results in greater revenue
that targeting 800x600, then I should do it. This is especially important with
web apps. 800x600 can actually hurt the usability of some applications that
require a lot of fields/controls.

